# Plover



## K9Kirk (Jun 10, 2022)

A non-breeding juvenile, semipalmated plover on North Beach @ Ft. De Soto.


----------



## MitchP (Jun 10, 2022)

Wonderful reflection shot! The light was just perfect


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 11, 2022)

Very good shot.....


----------



## Space Face (Jun 11, 2022)

You get some great light cove.


----------



## John 2 (Jun 11, 2022)

More nice pastel shades.  like it.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 11, 2022)

Wonderfully captured, especially with the reflection! Nice lighting, composition, and sharpness.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 11, 2022)

MitchP said:


> Wonderful reflection shot! The light was just perfect


I put in an order for good weather that day, guess it came through, ha! Thank you!



Jeff15 said:


> Very good shot.....


Thanks Jeff.



Space Face said:


> You get some great light cove.


I'm in tight with the light man, droogy lugy.



John 2 said:


> More nice pastel shades.  like it.


Thank you. It's the exposure to the right that helps make it like that.



jeffashman said:


> Wonderfully captured, especially with the reflection! Nice lighting, composition, and sharpness.


Thanks a bunch, Jeff. Can't thank you enough.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 11, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> I put in an order for good weather that day, guess it came through, ha! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks Jeff.
> ...


Sure you can! I'll send you my CashApp info...


----------

